# Bicycle Heaven, Pgh



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)

Saturday. Light mist all day, not ideal, but manageable.  I sold 4 bikes and a load of $5 & $10 parts.  Most venders I talked to did well.  Better weather forecast for tomorrow.  Be there, have fun.  Thanks Howard.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (May 29, 2021)




----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2021)

That red Shelby is sweet!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 29, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 1420616
> 
> View attachment 1420617
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICTURES OF BIKES AND PARTS


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 29, 2021)

The coldest day for the first day of summer with rain in Pittsburgh .I think a great turn out for not having the best weather but lots of sales and one more day to go on Sunday no rain and warmer..


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 29, 2021)

More Photos it was great for BM and Muscle bikes


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 29, 2021)

more photos.    tomorrow is the last day and better weather and most of all thanks to everyone who came out hope you had a good time


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 30, 2021)

Sunday, Bicycle Heaven.  Sold my Monark Rocket, wiped out of $5 and $10 parts.  Better weather today.  Jerry showing off his Marmon, all original. Had a good time, thanks to Craig Morrow and family for being such good hosts.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for the great pics


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 30, 2021)

More photos today Sunday ..


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 30, 2021)

BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET FOR BICYCLE HEAVEN IS AUG 21 AND 22  2021 INFO AT bicycleheaven.org


----------



## Gezika (Jul 14, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> More Photos it was great for BM and Muscle bikes
> 
> View attachment 1420755
> 
> ...


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 27, 2021)

THE NEXT BIKE SWAP IS THIS AUG 21 AND 23  2021,,,,


----------

